# Dunkerque Aire



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Please does anyone know if the Dunkerque Aire is easy to find from the ferry port?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Rita ... in a word ... NO!!!
We followed the directions and never found it either when we arrived at Dunkerque or when we were leaving!!  
We happily stayed in Carrefour in St Pol .... !! :lol:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*aire*

hi zulurita,

don't know about the aire at dunkirk but we use the one [3] at gravelines about 10km down the road . its great and handy for the vets at calais. if ou require directions please pm me.

tramp


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rita

We have never found the aire at Dunkerque, we have been told that it is possible to overnight at the Norfolk Line Terminal. Below is an extraction from an earlier posting

Hi, yes you can stay overnight very safely at Norfolkline car park. It is behind their office block, just a few minutes from the landing area. They also have toilets and showers and somewhere to have breakfast if wanted. There is a lorry park but the car park is where motorhomers stay, directly behind the building

Hope this helps and have a great trip


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gypsy Rose and Tramp,

I see Peejay's photos show the Dunkerque aire at Malo les Bain but wasn't sure if it was easy to find......still you have given me another couple of options.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thanks Brisey for that,

So as I will look for this car park behind the office block. I remember the lorry park.........stayed there once years ago but didn't fancy that one again.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-21.html&highlight=dunkerque

This is a post I was involved in last summer. Stayed in campsite on Belgium border then on the site west of Dunkerque


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When do you go, Rita?
We were planning to leave home today and sail tomorrow morning at 8.00am.
We've now changed the sailing to Monday at 8.00am and will spend Sunday night on Dover Marine Parade.
The alternative might be to go for a Sunday evening sailing if we get to Dover early enough on Sunday.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Theres overnight parking at Malo les Bains just east of Dunkerque centre at the address given by Grizzly:-




Thats where we stayed on return trip but it would be difficult to find at night. What time is your crossing etc?


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Rita,

I have used the sea front car park at Malo Les Bains a couple of times. It is situated on the promenade just across the river by the eastern end of Dunkirk docks. It can be found by coming off the A16 at junction 31 on the D916 and just head north towards the sea front. It is situated right next to the Dunkirk Evacuation War Memorial. There are toilets there and numerous cafes along the promenade called Avenue De La Mer - there is also a Casino. This is not an official ayre but it is used by lots of motorhomes and the local baker wakes you up in the morning by driving into the car park, sounding his bell and selling you fresh bread etc. If you have a Sat Nav the co-ordinates are N51degrees02.902 E002degrees22.933 - Good luck and see you in Poland in May.

Aaronsdad


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Aaronsdad. Last year we approached from the Belgium side, when we got down to the prom, all we saw was signs saying "No motorhomes"
I have made a note of your directions.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one people ! . . another priceless piece of info . . we're off to Bruge for a few days on 7th April - Dover - Dunkerque route with Norfolk lines . . we'll prob stop off for a nap at the spot nr the evacuation monument [Avenue de la mer] . . . rather than slog it all the way in one go.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic. Depends how you feel. Its only an hours run up the motorway (free) to Brugge.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yeah but I'll be worn out after the ferry [they are not very comfortable really] so a bit of a rest won't do us any harm - besides we won't be able to book into the campsite till midday so no real rush to get there & we want to see some of the local sights on the way.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GREAT, Many thanks everyone for all the advice and info.

Just logged on again before going to bed.!

We are leaving tomorrow but only getting Ferry (Norfolkline) on Sat 1st I think late afternoon!! I say think as my navigator has the details  Although it won't be too late do not want to travel too far. 
So thanks to everyone, now have a few options.  
I was thinking of the Malo Les Bains but where we actually end up........  

Have a safe and happy travelling Gillian, Aaronsdad, Vicdicdoc and anyone else that I may have forgotten.

Saw Slovakia on travel programme tonight looks nice. Eastern Europe will be an adventure (ok, well everywhere is) as never been before.
See you in Poland Aaronsdad.


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Just to clear up a point. Motorhomes are not allowed onto the Avenue De La Mar but the car park (situated on the western end of the promenade) is accessed by driving parallel to the river situated by the eastern end of the docks along the Rue Marcel Sally.

Aaronsdad


----------

